# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: مشکل در دریافت توسط  GSM مودم

## Ali_M_K

سلام
من برای ارسال یک رشته از برنامه j2me از کد زیر استفاده کردم:

 clientConn=(MessageConnection )Connector.open("sms://09100000000:5000");

                TextMessage tmsg=(TextMessage)clientConn.newMessage(MessageCon  nection.TEXT_MESSAGE);
                tmsg.setAddress("sms://09100000000:5000");
                tmsg.setPayloadText(msgToSend);
                clientConn.send(tmsg);

--> ارسال رشته به یه موبایل انجام میشه اما به مودم جی اس ام انجام نمیشه
 البته همون رشته رو از موبایل به صورت مستقیم ( new text message ) میتونم به مودم ارسال کنم!
مشکل کجا میتونه باشه؟
ممنون از لطف شما

----------


## Ali_M_K

متشکرم - مشکل حل شد.
کافی بود از پورت پیش فرض استفاده کنم.

----------

